# Moving to Athens, Need advice



## marinaja (Mar 20, 2013)

SOS!!!
My Husband was offered job in Athenes (customer service support). Now we are living in Dublin and he gets for the same work 21000 per annum, but in Athens he will get 16000 euro per annum. so that, I have some questions: 
1) how much will cost 2 bedroom apartments with furniture per month (if is it possible, please show any web-pages, there we can see them)
2) is it normal salary for Greece? 
3) How much will cost baby centres and nurseries? 
4) is there medecine expensive?
so, we need any information about Athens, because we do not know anyone from there.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

marinaja said:


> SOS!!!
> My Husband was offered job in Athenes (customer service support). Now we are living in Dublin and he gets for the same work 21000 per annum, but in Athens he will get 16000 euro per annum. so that, I have some questions:
> 1) how much will cost 2 bedroom apartments with furniture per month (if is it possible, please show any web-pages, there we can see them)
> 2) is it normal salary for Greece?
> ...


hi.l live in athens and the prices for renting now have gone down,you can bring the owner down on the amount they want.Around 300,it depends on what its like,they are not usually furnished but you may find.ln todays situation that money is great here in greece.lf your husband pays into the greek health system in his job you will both be entitled to doctor and hospital care,for what its worth,now we have to pay for all our medicines here even though we pay into the health scheme.Electricity is expensive as everywhere and you must be very careful what flat you rent.Your electric bill will be huge if you rent top floor,very cold in winter and boiling in summer if there is only concrete between you and the sky,the people above us keep the air conditioning on all night on hot because its so cold with no roof.Many old ground floor flats are damp so better a bit further up. You would have to be very careful on that money,I dont know about baby centres,its unlikely you would find a job here,your husband may have fixed one up, l doubt you woud find one though ,so would you need a nursery.One must shop very carefully for food,going to the open markets once a week for all fresh goods.If your husband does not pay in to the job for health care how would you pay,they turn people away from hospitals and what about a local GP,20 or 30 euro for a visit. You dont have right of medical care just because you are resident here.I say that money is good for a wage but realistically its the health care that could bring you down.I paid 4.50 euro the other day for some antibiotics.If your husband has a job there think very carefully before you up and move.A job that exists now in greece may not exist in 1 years time,can you up and move again or even find a job again,we live in such difficult times.I wish you well.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

hello there.

the basic salary NOW in greece after the crisis is 500 euros per month.
every one who works here MUST have an insurance which is paid by him and his boss.
but if they told you 16.000 per year it means it is included.16.000 are clear.
although you have to pay taxes here so you have to ask your boss if he will pay the tax or you.
if you are staying for more than 183 in greece you MUST pay tax here.

so you are going to have public insurance but i would advice you to have another private insurance.cause public hospitals here are full of people.
you go there and you will have to wait hours...lots of them...you will not know where to go,where to ask...it a little bit tough if you are not greek...


your house now.find something near to metro.you will be able to go anywhere with a ticket which cost 1.40 euros.
also find a house with private heating.not central heating.this is a must.
if it is central you will pay every month maybe 200 euros(only winter 2-3-4 months).
if you have private heating,you will not use it and you will use air condition which cost much less(if it is a new one)

the rent is between 300-450 euros.
300 will be in bad neighborhood.400-450 will be in a good neighborhood.
good areas is away from the center.best and mpre expensive areas are kifisia(no metro, only train) . cholargos and chalandri(metro).


a good site to find flats is w w w xe . gr
its the one we all use here in athens.

private insurance is from 50 to 200 euros per month.

electricity is expensive and huge but the problem is not electricity.through this bill you also pay for your city,for television for for for for...
you pay 8 things.
also there is EETHDE which the owner MUST pay it.this is about 200 euros in every bill.
so yes the bill is huge but 200 is for the ownwer ,20 for television,20 for your city.
the electricity is about 100 euros.so yes the bill may be 400 euros but you have to pay 200 and the electricity is 100.so use aircondition.
the bill is every 2 months.

telephone is about 30 euros per month.
water maybe 10 every 2 months.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to athens*



XxSMIL3xX said:


> hello there.
> 
> the basic salary NOW in greece after the crisis is 500 euros per month.
> every one who works here MUST have an insurance which is paid by him and his boss.
> ...


The 1.40 ticket is only for 1 hour and a half on the metro but a weekly or monthly ticket is available at a better deal.Unless you are on a massive wage you would not be looking at kifisia where rents would still be extremely expensive like a thousand a month.And 300 is what you can pay now for a 2 bed place, lm in Egalio and its a family area with a park,it is certainly not a bad area.It has 2 metro stations buses and is much safer than downtown Athens.Although if you want to cut costs you would live in walking distance of job.It is not always true that you will have medical cover paid by your employer,some greeks have been working without stamps for decades,the boss simply says "if you want the job,theres no stamps,want it or not,"because people have always been desperate here they take it and close their mouth,and of course things are worse now.So best not assume ,find out first.If you have it so much the better.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

of course there are people working without stamps.
but is out of the law.
the law says that you MUST have stamps.if the boss tells you to work without and you call the work registration office and tells them what is going on they will kick his @ss badly.he will never forget you.
but some one from dublin to find a job without stamps in athens is not possible.
99% it will be with insurance.of course ask him to be sure.

also in kifisia the rents arent so high anymore.but not as low as 300 euros.
i ll say it again.best areas in athens are kifisia,chalandri,cholargos,vrilisia(north suberbs) and south suberbs glifada,voula.
in these areas you will have quiet roads,peaceful atmosphaire,birds,cats,trees,bees ,no buses outside your balcony etc.these are the most expensive areas.
you can find apartments with 2 bedrooms from 350-400 euros.lots of them.lot of lots.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

xxsmil3x said pretty much everything about the current situation in Greece ...
I would just comment on whether it's a good idea to leave Dublin and move to Greece ....
Greece is very expensive country, even if it doesn't sound at first place. Especially if u want to raise the kids there and afford them a proper living.

Good luck!


----------



## ombre (Apr 16, 2013)

Just stay where you are is what I say. Life in Greece has many hidden costs and legislation/taxation is changing every few months. Although 16k Euros will not take you far, authorities do consider that an average income and tax it accordingly.


----------

